

Can't navigate to docs.angularjs.org in chrome - saiko-chriskun

Navigating to any url under docs.angularjs.org redirects my (latest) chrome browser to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;%26&#x2F;g. Doesn&#x27;t happen in other browsers :&#x2F;. Happening to anyone else?
======
fadzlan
Works fine for me in Chrome.

Have you tried disabling the plugins or Incognito mode?

